# 'Fully loaded Mac Mini' vs 'Mac Mini with PC Slave'?



## Levon (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello,

About to purchase my first Mac (Mini). I'm looking at the i7 model with 512 SSD but I can't decide between going with 32Gb Memory or 64Gb Memory (I don't feel confident enough to fit the memory myself so will probably take the hit and purchase the RAM from Apple). 

One option is to go with 32Gb memory and add a PC Slave if required at a later date OR do I jump to 64Gb memory to begin with to future proof the Mac. Thoughts?

In terms of Sample libraries, I currently have NI Komplete, Spitfire (Albion One, EDNA Earth, OA Toolkit, HZ Percussion) and OT Arks 1 to 3. 

I tend to write instrumental ambient/hybrid tracks rather than full blown orchestra pieces so would I really need 64Gb memory anyway? 

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Levon


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 8, 2019)

Noooo ...! Don’t pay for the RAM from Apple. 
Any computer inclined school kid will do that upgrade for a few bucks and you can save more than half of what Apple asks, plus you even have the 8Gb to sell. 
It is really as easy as following some video instructions.


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 8, 2019)

As far as the PC thing is concerned ... if you don’t really write orchestral music, but sort of hybrid, you will not necessarily need a slave. Of course, you may encounter the necessity of freezing some tracks, but rarely, I suppose.
64gb is definitely recommended, though! Use a disabled template (Cubase or VEpro) it load only instruments you need and one machine will probably sufficient.
If you want to keep the option of later introducing a slave for more voices without freezing, be sure to get the 10Gb Ethernet option, as VEpro will benefit from that.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 22, 2019)

@Levon let me know how you like the mini, it's on my radar. Can the Ram be upgraded by the user?


----------

